# Here's Nell......



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, today I went and picked Nell up. It actually went smoother than I expected. The drive home was wonderful. Now the only issues is with Betty in the yard and in the house. I'm currently keeping them separated, and am working on each of the places. Since inside the house with the kennels is the easiest, we are starting here. Betty's having her little issues, but they are very small compared to other dogs she comes across. I think she won't have much problems with Nell coming in, I think she's just wanting to let Nell that she's in charge. And whenever that happens, I step in and let Betty know that I'm the boss, and not her, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.

But anyways, here's a few pics of Nell. Hopefully I'll be able to take pics of them together soon. 

These 2 pics were from when she was a pup....


















Here's Nell today.....



























Actually, I think Betty is getting over it faster than Nell. At first, when Nell was in her kennel and Betty was out, Betty just wanted to let her know she was boss. Then I got in the middle and told Betty I'm the boss, and I had her lay down, and I praised and petted her for it. Then I took Betty for a walk, and after we got back, I let Betty go in her kennel and let Nell out to explore. Then I took Nell out for a nice walk. Then after dinner we did the same again, 2 more walks. Boy I'm getting my exercise, lol. Now Betty goes up to Nell and sniffs, but Nell does the lip curl, and I say ah, ah.... Betty only made herself known only 2 or 3 times, and then has only walked up to sniff.

Shortly after the walks, when I was on my computer, Betty astounded me. She disappeared into the bedroom and got one of her bones and brought it out and dropped it by Nell's crate. So I got up and went to the crate and went to open it to give Nell the bone, and Betty jumped in front of me. So I had her move to the side again and go to a down/stay, she did. I opened the door and gave Nell the bone, which she really liked, and Betty just layed there with her tongue out. But Nell is still a little on edge because she's the new girl. They also took a short nap as well, Betty was about a foot and a half from the kennel and they both zonked for an hour or so. I think once Nell get's used to it here, Betty will have absolutely no problem with her.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice looking dog, sounds like you should have a good time getting them to get along. I am sure they will have their little spats but no major blowouts hopefully.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's some more pics of Nell, and Nell with Betty....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

For those that are interested, here's a video. It's hosted on my own server, feel free to check it out.....
It's about 1.6MB and Nell tries to share a bone with Betty towards the end by trying to fling it at her, lol.

http://www.nw-wolf.com/misc/nell/bettyandnell.wmv


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They're both absolutely gorgeous!

What age is nell? She still looks quite young.

Blasted computer won't let me play the video, mind you itr rarely lts me play any kind of video...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Nell turns 1 year old on the 21st, which is in 2 days.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Happy birthday, Nell! (almost)

They are really cute. Thanks for sharing how you "acclimated" them with one another. This may have been a continuation of a different topic that I missed, but where did you pick Nell up from?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
would have loved to see the video,but the computer will not
compl,y today.  still on an up note,Nell looks lovely,
and i hope that eventually they both get on great.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Administrator said:


> Happy birthday, Nell! (almost)
> 
> They are really cute. Thanks for sharing how you "acclimated" them with one another. This may have been a continuation of a different topic that I missed, but where did you pick Nell up from?


I was in contact with a BC breeder before I got Betty, and I got a call asking if I was still interested in a Border Collie. I said I was. She referred me to a gal that had bought one of her pups from her and needed to rehome her, as she did not have the time to train her, and has even less time now. So I took her. 

As for getting them together, I'll start up another thread here in a day or so, as I'm getting ready for work now. It's a new way of treating aggression in dogs, whether it's to other dogs, people, skateboards, or anything. And it really works. And the acclimation I posted above was just to get through the night til I could actually work with both of them in the morning.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NELL!!!!!!!!

She's 1 year old today......


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy birthday indeed!

Hope you, her and betty enjoy yourselves.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing the video. They look like they're getting used to each other, but Betty knows she's the more experienced one. ::wink:: 

I have a male Beagle and a female Rottweiller/Doberman mix. It took them a while (several months) to really get used to each other and now they are best buddies! I had my girl first, so she had to accept sharing some of her space with another dog. She's still his boss, though...hee, hee.

Happy birthday, Nell! Keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I've been going to the chiropracter for hip adjustments, and all was going good until yesterday. I took a spill yesterday and ended on my butt, and I can hardly walk. Going to the chiropracter again today to get adjusted back into place, it feels like it's really out of place from the spill I took yesterday. So there was no walk for the dogs last night or this morning, but Betty is taking very good care of Nell while I'm down. And out in the yard, they romp pretty hard, lol. Other than that, all is going great. And she's showing Nell how to do some things as well, like jumping up on my bed. She's never done it, and last night, with Betty's persistance, she actually jumped up on my bed and they started wrestling, lol. It was fun to watch. Last night I tried getting her on the bed with me and Betty, but she wouldn't, and I couldn't lift her up, as I could hardly move. Then I decided to just lay there, and with a little persistance from Betty, she jumped up with us. It was great.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Awww....dogs can be very comforting in bed, especially if you're sick or injured. I have two "professional snuggle dogs" myself. I have given them codenames..."Snuggle" is the Beagle and "Nuzzle" is the Rottie/Dobie mix. Sometimes I command, "Snuggle dogs...assemble!" just for fun. They actually come running. I think they would anyway, though, because they love to sleep on beds, couches, laps...anywhere their human friends are comfortable. :lol: 

Having a 60# + lap dog pin you in a comfy chair is a real treat, I tell you. :shock: I don't mind that much, though, because I love her so. :roll: It's not her fault she thinks she's a Chihuahua!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

You aren't gonna believe this!!! I just had a flashback!!!! Wasn't Nell th name of Dudley Dooright's girlfriend?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

herefishy said:


> You aren't gonna believe this!!! I just had a flashback!!!! Wasn't Nell th name of Dudley Dooright's girlfriend?


Not sure, lol.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a few more pics..... Enjoy.....


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

herefishy said:


> You aren't gonna believe this!!! I just had a flashback!!!! Wasn't Nell th name of Dudley Dooright's girlfriend?


Sure was. Nell Fenwick. 

Trivia time: What was the name of Dudley's horse?


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Looks like the doggies are becoming best buddies rather quickly. That's great!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, that they are. They are now inseparable, where one goes, the other has to. Although I can take them out separately if needed, they are pretty much inseparable. And Betty has shown her everything, like how to wrestle on my bed while I'm sleeping at night, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

My post on the process.....

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17762


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi! 

I am just thrilled to hear the news about Nell! 

I am sorry I couldn't have posted earlier - had been too busy really. It is now getting better and I can get back to old friends. :wink: 

The best news, of course is that Betty has accepted Pretty Nell and they are becoming inseparable! These are the dogs of the 'intelligent' pedigrees, so they should find common grounds. 

The pics are fantastic! Nell looks so fresh and perplexed and Betty looks like the true Lady of the House! 

Be honest - do they ever (rather Betty) have anything rude to say to each other?


----------



## LJean (May 31, 2008)

Well isn't Nell purty! Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirta said:


> Be honest - do they ever (rather Betty) have anything rude to say to each other?


Actually, no, lol. Betty snipped at her once on the first day, but since then, no problems. They can sure play hard too. And Betty's pretty much taught her everything as well. Such as meal time, you first eat out of Betty's dish, and when it's gone, you then eat out of Nell's dish, lol. Same with the water bowls. Betty shares everything. Then there's times where Betty is working on her bone, and Nell will come up to her from behind, slowly lower her head down to find the best position over Bettys head to get the bone from Betty, then take it and runs to the other room. Then Betty goes and just takes it back and brings it back to the front room, lol. No growling or anything. It's funny how they interact.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Today was a big day for Nell. She went to the vet to get her checkup. She also got her booster shot and rabies shot. And finally, she got her microchip. Then after her visit with the vet, we went to the Humane Society to get her Dog License. I put it off until I had her shots done, as when I got Betty, they asked for her shots and if she was chipped. So I got it all taken care of today, and she's done til next year. Also, the vet said that the shots today were only good for 1 year, and that her next set of shots next year will be good for 2 and 3 years, or something like that.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, at Nell's vet visit, she was a whole whopping 41lbs, lol. And Betty was 36lbs when I had hers done about 7 months ago. I still don't have a 100lb total, LOL.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a few more pics..... These were taken at a friends house...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Today we sent in the paperwork so Betty can get her ILP number with the AKC. Since she's a rescue and didn't have any papers, all I can do is get the ILP, which will allow her to compete in Obedience, Rally, Agility, Herding, etc. with the AKC. The ILP is a limited registration.

As for Nell, we sent in her paperwork to get her full AKC Registration. If all goes through, which I'm sure it will, she will have dual registrations, AKC and ABCA.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Other than the credit card clearing, I haven't heard anything yet on Betty's ILP registration. But today I got an email confirmation on Nell's AKC Open Registration. She's been accepted, and is now registered with the AKC, as well as the ABCA. It also said I'll be getting her papers in the mail in a couple days. Can't wait...


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

they are both gorgeous  keep up the good work


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm so glad that everything has worked out for you and the dogs.
you're doing a great job.

fab pics by the way.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, Nell is doing really good. She's getting over some of her fears. I've taken her to Petco a few times now, and she's finally got used to the sliding doors and the slippery floors. She was always so afraid of them, but not she just barely hesitates when the doors first move, then continues through the doors. She still doesn't go into my master bathroom, same reason, light colored slippery floor. Then stairs, that will be a tough one to conquer. If the stairs go above her line of sight, she won't get within 20 feet of them, lol. She just goes flat with all 4 legs spread out. :shock: No budging here, not even with her favorite treats. I haven't worked on that one yet, been working on the other areas first, and will tackle the hardest one last.


----------

